# Will canister filters work with a tank half filled?



## mystix (Jul 27, 2009)

I just got a 65 gallon tank for my turtles. I am planning on filling it around 1/2 to 3/4 of the tank. My friend was telling me that a canister filter might have difficulty sucking the water because it requires a full tank.

I plan on getting a Eheim 2215, and have not found anything that is related to this topic. I did find some that say that the xp3 did not have a problem with a less then full tank. 

So should I play it safe and get an xp3 instead of 2215? If i do stick with it, is the 2215 sufficient for my tank?

Cheers


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am not sure which filter to recommend to you has I haven't used the Xp's on a half filed tank before. I have used a fluval on a 75 half filled and it seemed to do okay. I would fill up the hoses on your own either way just to make priming easier.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

No problem with the eheim .....I do it all the time ...
confusing to put together tho ...lolfor me !


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't see any reason why the canister wouldn't work on a less than full tank.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've done it before. It works, it's just loud if the outlet is far above the surface of the water.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I leave my filter on when I do water changes in my 90g. I frequently drain the tank to 50% empty, and the filter still works fine.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Canisters work way better than HOB filters when tank is not full!

Some HOB will not work at all unless the water level is at certain level.


----------



## mystix (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback! I will be on the look out for an eheim or filstar! If you have a spare laying around, please pm me.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Eheims are fine even with low water levels once they are primed.

Take a look at some turtle forums and you'll see how many people use eheims in their setups.

You'll definitely need it with the amount of crap these guys produce.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Eheims are fine even with low water levels once they are primed.
> 
> Take a look at some turtle forums and you'll see how many people use eheims in their setups.
> 
> You'll definitely need it with the amount of crap these guys produce.


I agree 100% I use canisters and AC's with my turtles and the tanks are half full. I like the renas over any other out there. I do use a few ehiems and they are good to go as well. The only turtle tank that is full is my FRT tank


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can run an eheim in like 2" of water - as long as the intake is covered.










And the tank is half empty, FYI.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

as long as the intakes are below water all my canisters and HOBs work.

....if the extra HOB tubes have a good seal


----------

